# Schwinn Tire/Wheel Question



## MBL (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok here it goes. My brother has a nice1958 Hornet that is a middleweight bike. He needs some tires for it. There are some 26x1.75 tires made by Duro. That I have seen on ebay. They seem reasonable and have a brick pattern similar to the original tires. So, in the dedscription they say not for Schwinn S-7 wheels. 

So what's the deal? Are S-7 wheels for the heavyweight bike? Or is there something about the tires that make it so they won't fit. I'm not up on what all the wheel designations mean. Thanks for any help!
Tim
MBL


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Check the rims they should be stamped either S-5 or S-7 and take Schwinn specific tires-trust me if they are not made for these rims they will not fit. I believe that same manufacturer also makes the Schwinn tires. BTW S-2 (26") OR S-6 (27") will take standard tires. v/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 1, 2012)

*They Wont Fit*

On S-7 rims,The bead seat diameter is too small.The Schwinn 1-3/4" S-7 has a bead seat dia. of 571 MM.The  non Schwinn 1.75" has a bead seat dia. of 559 MM,same as everybodys 2.125" ballooner or heavyweight tire.The tires in question  were made for non Schwinn middleweights and will fit any ballooner or heavyweight rim,including the Schwinn S-2. Hows that for slightly confusing?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 1, 2012)

26 x 1.75 tires are not the same size as Schwinn 26 x 1 3/4 tires.  Mathematically it would be the same but in tires sizing it is very different.  You need Schwinn specific tires in the size 26 x 1 3/4 for S/7 rims if the bike is a middle weight.  Roger


----------



## MBL (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info! So what all are folks using for their middleweights? What happens by using the wrong tire? Do they not seat?


----------



## spylab (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure I can speak for a lot of the resto guys here and say that I learned trial-and-error.

If the wheel is designed for 26 x 1-3/4 tires and you buy 1.75s, you will literally have to break the bead to get the tire over the lip of the wheel. It is not so much an issue with the width of the tire; moreso, the inner opening on a 1-3/4 Schwinn tire is larger than a standard 26".

Trying to fit a standard tire on an S-7 is impossible, as the inner dimension is much too small. Conversely, trying to put a 1-3/4" tire on a non Schwinn wheel will not allow the bead to set.

Frustrating, but Schwinn and a few other manufacturers still make S-7 sized tires, so it is not too difficult to find the right set.


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 1, 2012)

Niagara cycle works sells some tires that are made for S7 rims, I think bike tires direct does also.
Your LBS should be able to order them as well.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 1, 2012)

the tires available for S7 wheels are not available with the westwind brick pattern.the duro tires are for standard 26" wheels.cheng shin and kendas are available in 26x2x1-3/4,which are a little wider,and 26x1-3/4.


----------



## bits n pieces (Mar 1, 2012)

*Here you go. I buy mine from memory lane.*

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/Bike Parts/Tire Listing.htm

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/kenda-k75-s-7-schwinn-26-inch-tire-26x1-3-4-47-571


----------



## MBL (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! I think I got my brother taken care of. 
Tim
MBL


----------



## speedy25 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for trying to clear up some of the sizing confusion.

Am I correct in understanding that the strange Schwinn sizing ONLY affects the 1.75, 1 3/4 size of tires?

Time to start on my cycle truck and I was trying to remember what the difference was for Schwinn tire sizing.

-SP


----------

